# Mallard Skin



## go_fish (Aug 1, 2005)

Would anybody like to finish a mallard I started and ran out of patience for. It is skinned, washed, and fleshed. Tried to do a flying mount but, the body I have is a little small. I gave up and refroze it with borax all over it otherwise I will pitch it. I am in the flint area.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I haven't mounted any birds yet but from what I know the skin is supposed to be a loose around the form. I am not sure how loose is too loose though. Bummer you lost interest. Once you can get the hang of taxidermy in general it is a lot of fun to see your accomplishments.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

It depends, has the skin already dried out because of the Borax??....I wouldn't mind doing it...I have done 2 of my own birds already. I live in Burton, so I'm not to far from you...Let me know


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

usually when the form is a too small...a lot of guys wrap the form with a wood wool (any taxidermists should have this...you wont need much).


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Andy Montalbano said:


> usually when the form is a too small...a lot of guys wrap the form with a wood wool (any taxidermists should have this...you wont need much).


Cotton Batting works well too, you can order it from any taxidermy supply company, plus it's really cheap and you get alot in a pound!!


----------



## go_fish (Aug 1, 2005)

I will make sure the skin isn't dried out from the borax this evening duckbuster and shoot you a pm. You are welcome to finish it if it is still in good shape. It has been in regular deep freeze so hopefully, it didnt burn or anything. Its only been about 3 months since I refroze.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Go Fish...dont do that! Finish it. My first bird was a dove..the only way anyone could ever even guess that, was from closely examining the plumage! 

Now I love birds, ducks in particular! Stick it out...you can do it!

Mitch


----------

